# M100 trailer cover



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

I finished the M100 trailer cover fabricated from a 18ga sheet metal for the M100 trailer, added some camo paint and a couple of metal poles to hold it up while cooking or getting to boxes inside. The tailgate will act as a shelf for cooking or what ever.
Next to run a 1/2 gas pipe to the rear, add a quick disconnect for the stove or lantern.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice work, Bob. :congrat:


----------

